# John Day River



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

You mean recently or ever?
About all your questions are answered here:
https://www.blm.gov/or/permit/
https://www.blm.gov/or/permit/info/waterflow

Order the BLMs floaters map guide book which you can order here answers your questions in more detail:
Prineville District Office at 541-416-6700. Visa/MC and debit cards accepted. 
2005 John Day River Recreation Guide ($6)
Kimberly to Tumwater Falls Spiral-bound waterproof floater's guide. 

since the gooberment is still closed you can pay a couple more dollars and get the map book guide here:
https://www.oregonpaddlesports.com/blm-john-day-river-recreation-guide.html

regulations here:
https://www.blm.gov/or/permit/info/regulations

Melinda Law's book is general not written very well and has inaccuracies, but her write up on this section of the John Day is pretty good:
https://www.amazon.com/Floating-Fishing-Oregons-Wilderness-Canyons/dp/1571883215

Soggy sneakers also has the critical deets:
https://www.nrs.com/product/3344/soggy-sneakers-oregon-rivers-book

Check your local library to see if you can get inter library loans for both the Soggy Sneakers and Melinda Law book as they aren't worth buying if you live in Colorado.

If you review all of this stuff you won't have any more questions. Good luck.


----------



## slowboat (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the info Shapp. With all that being said, have u run this section, and what was your expierence?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

slowboat said:


> Thanks for all the info Shapp. With all that being said, have u run this section, and what was your expierence?


Yep, its a terrible trip


----------



## Beer Waggin (Jul 8, 2016)

At 4-4500 cfm, it’s about 20 hours of float time.
At 2-2500 cfm, it’s about 30 hours of float time.

Your times may vary...


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

At 17,000 cfs it is about 11 hours of float time.


----------



## campnfloat (Sep 14, 2017)

We did this section last June, about June 9 launch. Five nights and six days, we took our time. Good camping, beautiful scenery, about 1,500 cfs I think. Wind kicked up every day, and one day in particular was pretty bad. Rapids were a little bony but not a problem and fun. Didn't fish too much but caught some smallmouth. We were in a 15' Riken raft with two kids and a dog. Very off the beaten path trip....shhhhhh....


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

campnfloat said:


> Very off the beaten path trip....shhhhhh....


What?
Actually, it can get fairly crowded which is why the BLM has been trying to implement a limited entry permit system.


----------



## campnfloat (Sep 14, 2017)

*Crowds*



shappattack said:


> What?
> Actually, it can get fairly crowded which is why the BLM has been trying to implement a limited entry permit system.


While it's true that there are certain times of the year when it is crowded generally it still remains a hidden gem, especially for those like us coming all the way from Montana. It's remote enough to be off the beaten path, for sure. We only saw a handful of boats actually on the water during the whole trip.


----------

